# My nephews wedding goblets



## Richard A Scroggins (Aug 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2014)

Interesting....a lil info on em would be nice. They look great though.


----------



## Richard A Scroggins (Aug 12, 2014)

sorry learning how to do this , made out of Mexican live oak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oohhh.....very nice. What kind of finish did you use? Are just for looks or will they be used just for the ceremony?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh....did you make the box too?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I like them, I'll take 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2014)

That live oak is tough to work with. Great job! Tony


----------

